# Scumbags at Edgewater



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Kgone he fished last night at Edgewater. When he came back in to pull his boat he found that someone had stole his trailer. If anyone was down there and saw anything please contact us. Ranger trailer burgandy with fiberglass wheel wells taken off the back of a black trailblazer ss. Thanks Scott.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope they get the [email protected] I try too back against the curbs with my trail. Also use a 5/8 bolt and lock nuts for the hitch pin. They aint gettin it! Do they use cameras there?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

sad news indeed. some people are just @$$holes...... [email protected]


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.We need to hire our own security?


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey, ELKHTR and I came off the water at mid-night. The trailer was off of it then. I was driving a Silver Pilot (with trailer), Trailblazer (no trailer) and one other truck (with trailer) were in the trailer parking area.. That sucks! If you need any help with statements, for time frame, let us know...

Check with the $hit plant to see if they have camera's, that may cover some of the lot


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

This is really bad news. Here we have been telling people that Edgewater is one of the safest places to launch. I'm sure K-gone had locks on his trailer. Hope they find it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Unbelievable. Last year ShortDrift's trailer lock was bent up, and had grind marks on it (most likely from a cordless Dremel tool of some sort). Ever since then, I've backed mine mine against the fence on the west side of the lot. Hopefully the trailer will be found.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

This does suck. Not sure of what type of pin or lock you guys use on your trailer but I use this type of locking hitch pin
http://ad-discountperformance.com/i...d=5902&zenid=3b2ba977972088183075fe700a5b2247










Hopefully they catch the scumbags.


----------



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

After I sent my brother a funny text this morning he followed up with a text saying that his trailer got stolen. I was like holy $h!t. What is really going on these days. I still can't believe it. I'm sorry Bro.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

That sucks a fat one,sorry to hear that Kevin


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

barstards!!! that really sux. hope they get the guys.

kevin, what did you end up doing with your boat???


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Kevin,

Sorry I brought the subject up last week.

Chris


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Un -Believeble.... Turned my phone this AM one to see the same text....

I remember that happen to my Uncle and Dad and I back in 1990.. but they stole the truck and trailer than... that was a sick feeling.. but this trailer is worth much much more and to be stuck out there after midnight.. with a rig like Kev's.. I cant even imagine...

Hopefully everthing gets resloved quickly(Insurance wise and a new trailer but these are custom trailer so???) and this works out OK for ya Kev.. so you can get back out there doing what you love.... I am sorry this happen to you Kev....

Frank


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

First, Was someone able to hook him up with a trailer to get his boat out of there?

What the heck do they think they are going to do with a custom trailer like that?

Insurance will cover and Ranger will ship one out pretty darn quick (within days at times) but that it is like $6-8k for that trailer! 

I guess the only real lock that would work would be a parking boot. What a stinking pain that would be!

Sorry Iowa dude but I had to cut one of those off my truck because the lock froze with rust ... took about a minute with a cutoff wheel on the grinder.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishon said:


> Un -Believeble....
> but this trailer is worth much much more and to be stuck out there after midnight.. with a rig like Kev's.. I cant even imagine...
> 
> This is a nightmare! Scumfrogs at work!
> I've often wondered what the heck you would do in this situation? Would BoatUS Ins. take care of something like this(bring a trailer to load the boat)?


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Dam shame, sorry to hear it Kevin. Hopefully you got hooked up and got you a trailer to get it out of the water. It's sad that this is the reason I've never brought my rig up and night fished, not even here at CJ Resevoir for the fear of something like this happening.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Another thought. For you guys that pull dual axle trailers. Go to Lowes or somewhere and buy 5 ft. of the heaviest meanest chain you can find and 2 of the best locks you can find and start chaining them up. Run the chain thru the spokes of your rims on the right or left side wheels, will at least make it very difficult to drag it off.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

This sucks man,sorry Kev.If they want it bad and are willing to maybe get caught a lock will not stop them and if you back up to the fence or curb they will start stealing your truck as a bonus,this really sucks.Work in C town for 14 years on east 80th and seen many cars stolen,broke into and people just drove by and shot them full of holes.CRAZY MAN JUST PLAIN CRAZY.


----------



## Erieye (Sep 26, 2008)

That totaly sucks, it was always my fear fishing out of Cleveland at night. A few times i actually heard gunshots while on the water. If i remember, isnt there good lighting? Been a while. Just be on the lookout on craigs list or other areas for the trailor for sale. Bad karma will get them. We will find it!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

This sucks. Sorry it happened to you Kevin. Hope you were able to get the temporary fix last night. Good luck in getting this resolved.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That stinks. If I can do anything to help to get more patrols down there, I will be happy to make some calls. Maybe a news story on it would get more patrols down there...


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I had my truck and trailer stolen out of there a few years ago. The cops told me they would find the trailer less the wheels in about 24 hrs. They also said that they would not find the truck. I asked how they knew that, and was told "Oh, we get about two a week stolen out of here, haven't gotten a truck back all year, and all they take off the trailer is the wheels". 

Sure enough, I get a call to pick up the trailer at the impound lot. They have half a dozen boat trailers stacked up there with no wheels. Never did find my truck.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

This is the kind of thing that really ticks me off. Carl I think writing something up is a great idea. If this kind of thing is happening often then maybe a few voices from OGF can get it patrolled a bit better.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Big Daddy said:


> That stinks. If I can do anything to help to get more patrols down there, I will be happy to make some calls. Maybe a news story on it would get more patrols down there...


A news story would be great, followed by a follow up story on what happens when the bad guys get caught in the act. I am 100% in on a stakeout, and a good old butt kicking of the theives. I'll put my chrome wheels on the line, anyone up for some donuts and coffee?

Seriously though, sorry to read this Kgone, I can only imagine the anger your dealing with, my rig is my life. 

What can we do??? I have some ideas but won't go public!!


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Man that stinks. There is nothing worse than a thief.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the words guys and pm's...you know it was one of those things that happens when anger really doesn't set in right away...now I'm more like what the hell do I do now! I have a boat with no trailer and Ranger boats sit on Ranger Trail trailers built in Arkansas by Ranger...I've been busy at work all morning so I haven't made any phone calls yet but Tommy did call me from Vic's he said he's going to order me a new one but who knows how long it's going to take for them to build one and get it here on a truck  My boat is still in the water somewhere secure for the time being till I figure out my next move. 

This totally bites the big one, right before the derby when fishing has been good. Team Trailerless Ranger pounded the trophy's again last night with some serious trucks me and Jared (Mesterics) First fish was well over 10 pushing 11, then a 7, then a 9.12 (bigger one I'm holding) then a 32 inch monster going 11 which I believe is Jared's longest walleye. Went 4 for 4 when the wind picked up we headed for the barn to find a Trailblazer minus my trailer bastards took my reciever and everything. A big thank you to my friend Russ and Jared for helping me out with some logistics. You gotta love the Cleveland police...he's like what did you do with the walleye you caught...I said let them go he said I'm not gonna tell you where your trailer is even if we find it  Nice to hear some humor after the incident, he's a boat owner with a blown engine, he's like at least yours runs. 

Yeah needless to say I'm not happy at all and can't believe this has happened to me after 10 years and probably 30 trips to Edgewater alone per year, hell I've been down there 6 times in the past 9 days....I got !!!(use your imagination) but sounds with trucked.

Also a pic of my trailer if by some odd crazy chance someone does see it somewhere, the police said someone might even be dumb enough to use it to pull a boat out for storage for the winter. I doubt it seeing the thiefs didn't even have a reciever with them...all nights to have edgewater be a ghost town..nobody in sight. 

Here is some fish porn from our trip...HOGS 

At least the hog fishing was solid size was...really good actually.

Carl I'm available for ranting press stories by the way!!!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Look on the bright side the fishing was good and your boat wasn't on the trailer. That 32 is a truck can you imagine what that thing is gonna weigh in a month. That area has been giving up some monsters hope it continues.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

an a$$whoopin is definitely in store here--too bad someone having a bad day cant catch this scum of the earth in the [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm working on it. I will be in touch. 

Also doing a story on women steelhead fishers tomorrow... It's a sweeps piece... Hopefully we get some fish on video...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Doesnt look good for the weekend so...Callin for big waves. They say its going to lay down again first. Kevin you might try Ravenna marine and such. Someones got a trailer for ya. Keep the faith bud!


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I am shore bound but do alot of night eye fishing and was gonna fish edgewater last night but opted to try sheffield instead. A little spooky at first since it was like a ghost town then a lone boater showed up and a teenager just out wandering. what made me feel good was a sheffield cop was up in the parking lot as I was leaving and upon speaking to him was told they patrol it in person and also by web surveilance. C'mon shore bound OGF anglers lets keep an eye out for this trailer this is one of our fellow members we're helping out!!! K I will definatly keep an eye out for your trailer as I fish anywhere from edgewater to the islands for walleye. And as for a stake out like pro angler suggested well count this guy in!!!!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

That is terrible.. I hope your boat is safe on the lake..


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Kevin, sorry about your trailer,figured it would happen sooner/later to someone with the night bite kicken in. Going into my 20th year as a cop i've learned that no matter how many good locks and other devices you use, If they want it, there gonna get it. hopefully it will turn up in a day or so just missing rims/tires and not trashed. The word is already out in the law enforcement community for ya. With that said guy's should keep there eyes/ears open for trailer parts not just the whole trailer. I'm on vac. as of wed. if things dont work out soon I got a open seat for ya.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wish we could catch someone like that in the act and hopefully they would become aggressive. My son's buddy had his truck and trailer stolen two years ago at 72nd. Got the truck back without and damage other than the door lock and steering wheel column stripped. Never got the trailer. Someone tried to steal my trailer last year at Edgewater but they didn't get it. Both these thefts were in broad daylight.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

K-gone, Don't do anything for about 48 hours. Wait and see if your trailer shows up. You may only be out the wheels and tires. They won't even bother to take the plates off.

I got 50 cents it shows up on the near west side.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Kev that totally sucks!!Sure would be nice to catch some of these scumbags in the act and call a news team to record what could happen if an idiot thinks about messin with stuff that doesn't belong to him.


----------



## chardhead (Jul 8, 2009)

Some ****bag "Flagged" the stolen trailer post on craigslist. Keep reposting it. Maybe the Thief? Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

chardhead said:


> Some ****bag "Flagged" the stolen trailer post on craigslist. Keep reposting it. Maybe the Thief? Sorry for your troubles.


That is mighty Suspisious... Just got off the Phone with Kev and he told told me this about CL being flagged... un real... if these idiots were smart they would leave Kev's trailer intact on West 44th ... i know wishful thinking....but ya never know..

I hope this gets resloved Kev within 48 hours or so.. I know how frustrated you are now.... By the way Nice Fish there Bro... Hope to get out there trolling with ya soon!...

Frank


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kgone, Sorry for your luck. Elkhtr and I even second guessed our launch at Edgewater. With the "Pirates" and now this, it just makes you wonder if slabs of meat are worth it. Having a "HEATER" on the water, won't keep the truck and trailer warm. Carl, please do what you can to get a story. Material is material, Kgone you got the chance to enjoy nature, catch fish, enjoy friends and have your health, GREAT DAY ON THE WATER!
Luke


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Kevin. Will keep an eye out. Hope they find it quick, or you get a quick replacement.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

sorry to hear!!! i know what its like to be had!!! i know the archery gear that was stolen from me pales in comparison to your trailer but the feeling of being invaded,cheated, and RAPED of your belongings just plain SUCKS!!!! good luck and maybe, just MAYBE the dirtbags will be caught!!!! I put up a reward and still NOTHING!!


----------



## COOLERKING79 (Aug 5, 2005)

Kevin, hope they catch the BASTARDS, and sorry to hear of your
misfortune! On the other hand, hey bud those are some real BRUTES
you are catching! Keep it up and wish the best for ya!

Jack


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Kevin, 
it's sad to know there are a$$holes out there that are willing to do something like this. at least you hung some slobs. hope you get a replacement trailer asap!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

The Craigslist post is back up... Hope they find it. It just surprises me that people can be such idiots.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Kevin i hope you can find out whoe the assholes were that took your trailer and give them what they really deserve a one way trip out on the lake about 10 miles and throw their asses in and tell em to hitch hike back to shore . P/s just make sure no one is around when you do it like they did you with the trailer.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Kevin, really sorry to hear about your trailer. We need to come up with a way to have a parking lot cam that we can monitor while some of us are at home and others are fishing. Just the sight of it may be enough of a deterrent. This really puts a damper on the late fall walleye run for me I'm sorry to say. Hope you find your trailer.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

that really blows! I usually go in the morning when the scumbags are asleep or they are keeping 10" bass of the pier. sell-fish i talked to you down there the other day...but didnt see an OGF sticker...alot of times there is a cop car sitting down there during the day..but man the feeling of knowing that you have been stolen from just sucks! hope everything ends alright


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

Kevin:
Why do bad things happen to good people?
Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

MikeC said:


> Kevin, really sorry to hear about your trailer. We need to come up with a way to have a parking lot cam that we can monitor while some of us are at home and others are fishing. Just the sight of it may be enough of a deterrent. This really puts a damper on the late fall walleye run for me I'm sorry to say. Hope you find your trailer.


I like the thought, OGF Ramp Cam.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw a boat sitting on blocks that wasn't there the last time I went by, I'll keep an eye out for a red tandem trailer to appear under it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to push hard at work to do the story next week and make some calls to the state park police and CPD to see if we can get increased patrols. 

Gotta stay safe out there.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

That really blows. I feel for you man, nothing makes you fell as violated as when you get your stuff stolen. 
I just don't get why they would take a custom trailer like yours. If they really wanted a trailer they would have taken a generic one. I'll keep my eyes open for somebody trying to sell Ranger wheels.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

That sucks. From time to time we get thiefs go through boat at the marina I dock at. I was just talking to the owner of the Taxidermy/ Bait Shop in Vermilion Sunday about thieves in his store. I do not understand how any true fisherman could be a thief. 

For most of us, I would say our boat is our prize possession. Even some of us hold in higher than our house.

I would like to know what you had to do to get your boat out.


----------



## Ramon (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss Kgone. I had a couple of local kids break into my house a few years ago and steal some stuff. It sure is a strange feeling, that's for sure. Hope it all works out.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

You cannot have anything nice anymore these days without somebody f#@&ing it up. Sorry about your luck, Kgone. Hopefully the pricks didn't chop it up and take it to a scrapyard. On the other hand, if they did, a lot of scrap yards scan your driver's license so they might be able to trace it back to the maggots that stole it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Talked to someone "in the know" today and there should be more patrols hitting that area ASAP. 

Still working on getting a story done about it next week to get even more action...


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Kgone,We don't know each other, however,I feel your, loss, I too was stolen from, and it is infuriating to put it in printable form! NONE THE LESS;You were not harmed bodily!!! And that is a good thing, in its self.......considering times being what they are today I'm sure there are many people close to you,that ARE SO VERY HAPPY THAT ALL THAT HAPPENED TO YOU WAS, A "TRAILER IS MISSING" AND THAT'S ALL THAT'S MISSING ! Well, that is just about good enough!!!!! SORRY MAN!!!!! But keep a good head about things& who knows?....".Good things happen to good people"! Don't forget to count all your blessings & maybe it will turn-up. We will be looking out for it too. -------sonar..........


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

kgone, i hope u get back in the water chasin some eyes for the derby, and if ya need to fill the void brotha, u can come out wit me sometime for shits and gigs. invitation is out there for ya. sucks that u lost your trailer but at least we all now know that edgewater marina should be ok to launch from with all the pressure now. 72 should be patroled now too. hope this never happens again. take care


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

moondog5814 said:


> You cannot have anything nice anymore these days without somebody f#@&ing it up. Sorry about your luck, Kgone. Hopefully the pricks didn't chop it up and take it to a scrapyard. On the other hand, if they did, a lot of scrap yards scan your driver's license so they might be able to trace it back to the *maggots[*/U] that stole it.




Hey!! Watch who your callin a thief!!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

chartermax said:


> Kevin:
> Why do bad things happen to good people?
> Hope it works out for you!!



Because GOOD PEOPLE work hard for a living to afford to actually buy nice things.

Other types just steal it. Sell the wheels to get a fix. 


I feel you pain.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

maggot said:


> Hey!! Watch who your callin a thief!!


Is this some inside joke? He never once called anyone a thief?


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

maggot said:


> Hey!! Watch who your callin a thief!!


Nothing personal, buddy, but you know what I meant.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

I think because his screen name is maggot....and he made reference to a "maggot" in his post


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

> Is this some inside joke? He never once called anyone a thief?


I think he was just trying to inject a little humor into an otherwise crappy situation.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

I was just being a smart a##. I saw he referred to the crooks as maggots, so I took the bait and ran. It's a bad thing that happened for sure with the trailer and I hope they catch the bastards!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

maggot said:


> I was just being a smart a##. I saw he referred to the crooks as maggots, so I took the bait and ran. It's a bad thing that happened for sure with the trailer and I hope they catch the bastards!


Hey maggot, perhaps to alleviate any confusion in the future, you should change your avatar from Curly of the Three Stooges to the Telly Savalas character in the Dirty Dozen, who, coincidentally, was also named "maggot." As an added bonus, Telly was also baldheaded... :T:T:T


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

I've never been to this ramp, so I have no idea whats there or what it looks like. Is there any place that you could put a trail cam and keep it some what hidden?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

ErieEye said:


> I've never been to this ramp, so I have no idea whats there or what it looks like. Is there any place that you could put a trail cam and keep it some what hidden?


Easily. Even if not hidden. There's a poop plant on one side of the lot and a yacht club on the other where a camera could be securely mounted (private property). Problem is the cost involved for equipment and monitoring. They could probably charge a few bucks for a launch if the owner's could be ensured that their equipment would be secure. If a few cameras were visible with a reminder sign or two, the scumbags would probably go elsewhere.

Budget cuts obviously cause an issue, but they have enough patrols to give tickets during the summer months for folks driving a few MPH over the 10mph speed limit between the park and the ramp.

Being shorebound, I have always felt safer at east 72nd than edgewater. Too many folks just aimlessly walking around or sitting in their cars alone at edgewater. Most folks at 72nd are there to fish - never had an issue there.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

That's why I like dry docking at Edgewater Marina - take my boat out of the secure lot and dunk it in and then pull the trailer back in the locked gate until we return. That's usually the place we go out of anyway. Had some vandalism this past spring at gordon park -- someone straightened out a jig and put it in my sidewall - had to get a new tire. Yuck. they are everywhere.

I'm certain someone could get mine too if they really wanted it, but it's worth the dough if you launch out of edgewater alot to have a spot right next door.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Workdog said:


> Hey maggot, perhaps to alleviate any confusion in the future, you should change your avatar from Curly of the Three Stooges to the Telly Savalas character in the Dirty Dozen, who, coincidentally, was also named "maggot." As an added bonus, Telly was also baldheaded... :T:T:T


I'll just become a real maggot.........my life's dream come true at last. I wonder if this makes me a Transvestite?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

What a shame! I hope you recover your loss....your insurance should cover it though right K?

I cannot even begin to fathom how some people can take such actions....I just hope it all catches up to them and they pay for the grief they put others through....A-holes!


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Man that really sucks. I sure hope they catch the guys responsible and recover your trailer.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Scumbags yea. Hope they sock um good !
Was thinking, how about posting a listing on Craigs List something like:
"Am rebuilding a boat trailer and looking for new or used parts, frame, axles etc. will pay cash."
Although they probably don't have internet, unless they stole a computer.
...


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

I saw the suggestion on chains. Wouldn't work. We have bolt cutters in the tool room at work that will cut thru a hardened lock in two whacks. We need something like Harley has out now. It's a pager type security system that alerts you when the bike is messed with. Need the same type of system that would set off the vehicle horn and lights if the connection between the vehicle and trailer is broken. Maybe call Onstar if you had a GM product. I'd also go with spending a few nights under a tarp in the back of a truck with a nice shiny one setting there as bait. Those bums need taught a lesson they wouldn't soon forget!


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

I did a search and there is already trailer alarm systems out there! Check out

http://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.catalog

They have several. Not cheap. But if you are in an area with problems, well worth the piece of mind!

Also found this. Cheaper and looks pretty good although I'm not sure how easy it is to install. 

http://www.trailerlock.com/


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Good Luck with speedy receipt of your trailer. Hard to believe no one saw anything that appeared suspicious etc. 

Beautiful Pig-Eyes'!

If they find the theiven rats; I hope you prosecute to the fullest extent. This obviously isnt a first time for them and wont be the last until they are caught. 

Good Luck!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

For 300 bucks you can track your trailers right to the thieving basta*d's house.You'd have to rig a way to mount it inside a waterproof box.Think of the fun pulling up to thier house to retrieve your trailer.
http://www.spytechs.com/gps/TracKing.htm


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

if you can get track record GPS cell pfone ,whoo was at that time in parking lot you may locate the trailer.

snag


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin, was this ever resolved...??? Just curious if you were able to recover your trailer.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

puterdude said:


> For 300 bucks you can track your trailers right to the thieving basta*d's house.You'd have to rig a way to mount it inside a waterproof box.Think of the fun pulling up to thier house to retrieve your trailer.
> http://www.spytechs.com/gps/TracKing.htm


Then what you need in an Army suplus radio controlled drone plane with air to land missile capabilities.....KABOOM....No more bad guys...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Kevin, was this ever resolved...??? Just curious if you were able to recover your trailer.



No it was never recovered I had to order a new one. Insurance covered most of it but it still cost me *ALOT* of money out of my pocket. 
Depreciation killed me since I had to order a 2010 Ranger trailer, pay tax, shipping cost etc. SUCKS


----------

